# 2018 World Cup



## antonioleandro (Jun 25, 2018)

Where are the traditional sideline pictures with dozens of press photographers so that we can count the number of white lenses and black lenses and brag (or complain) about the number of photographers using Canon and photogs using Nikon or Sony?


----------



## zim (Jul 7, 2018)

I saw a guy today with a point and shoot and a big white slung over his shoulder taking side line shots, who cares what is used as long as it brings in the bacon ;D


----------

